# Surprise surprise surprise



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I took my Remington Rand into my dealer today to get his thoughts on having some work done to it. He told me not to touch it and looked it up in the blue book and it's worth 4000 dollars. Here I thought it was only worth 500 dollars. What's the best way to sell something like this? I have the original grips for it and if I got good money for it I would get a nice new 1911 and add some new toys for the collection. Any thoughts on how I should sell it please let me know?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, there is always gunsamerica and gun broker, but I'm not sure if that's the best way to go w/ such an item. Maybe someone else will have an idea


----------



## 1911driver (May 9, 2006)

*Remington Rand*

Hell....I'd keep it.....The only way you will get your money out of it is to sell it to another collector. Any other way..it will not sell for what it is worth....!!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

please if you sell it find a historical collector so it will be taken care of. that is a piece of history and should be sold that way as a piece of history


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I'm not the type of collector to keep something that I should not shoot. I would like to sell it to someone who is really into that type of firearm. I bought it at a tag sale in the early 80's for 50 dollars. It had never been fired and I have put 1000 through it. I lost the box and wax paper it came in and my dealer said that would be worth around 300. Thanks for the input.


----------



## DaMaj (Jun 2, 2006)

*Remington Rand*

By all means look at comparable pistols on Auction Arms, Guns America, 1911.com(??) for valuation. I too sold a military surplus 1911 because I wanted to shoot and not store it. Good Luck


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Any progress w/ trying to sell it?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Rr-1911*

Spacedoggy go over on the Colt gun site and talk to them guys. They are a bunch of hard core collectors:smt062 . 
http://www.coltforum.com/forums/ubbthreads.php.I would say they would be very interrested in it. Of course they will act real coy about it and these cats got the jack.:smt077 Good Luck!!!:smt082


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The URL doesn't work, but I guess U can just shorten it to the colt forum part, and then he can find it...


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

It's worth $4,000 if it is in excellent original condition with all correct (original) parts. No barrel swaps or anything like that.

Try this link:

http://www.coolgunsite.com/pistols/1911infopage.htm


----------



## .45 cal Sushi (Jun 4, 2006)

1911driver said:


> Hell....I'd keep it.....The only way you will get your money out of it is to sell it to another collector. Any other way..it will not sell for what it is worth....!!


+1. Ya got a sweetie. Keep it. Pass it to your children.


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

Pick up a copy of Gun List. There's hundreds of dealers listed in there; I'm sure you could easily find some specializing in collectible 1911's and contact them. If not, put a "For Sale" ad there - the ads don't cost much and reach the entire country.


----------



## Locke (Sep 7, 2009)

I just inherited 3 1911 remington Rands all say property of u.s. goverment, and a crazy looking Hi standard supermatic .22 with some kind of special barrel and grip, I really should not be the owner of these guns a collector needs them, I also got a sweet little colt 32 automatic 1897 patent, I have no idea what there worth


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

1911driver said:


> Hell....I'd keep it.....The only way you will get your money out of it is to sell it to another collector. Any other way..it will not sell for what it is worth....!!


I'd keep it, for a while at least- it's only going to go up in value.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

It is a classic and a piece of American history. Do not sell it! My opinion is... Keep it, perhaps shoot it some and enjoy it while you are alive. Will it to whom you will and let them decide. No modern, spiffed up 1911 could possibly give you the pleasure and thrill of that old weapon.


----------

